# [ot]gry na 2 osoby

## kuku

[odrobinka historii najpierw]

miałem w planach kupic playstation - ale jak zobaczylem ceny najstarszych to troche mi sie odechciało

więc kupiłem na allegro 2 pady za 16 zł - konfiguracja poszła ekspresowo dzięki wiki ale teraz stoję przed problemem

[problem]

no właśnie - chciałbym se pograć w coś z laską (dlatego quake odpada na wejsciu  :Wink:  polećcie coś w co można grać w dwie osoby, myślę nad:

- frozen bubble, 

- jakimś tetrisem (jakim?) 

- jakimś klonem bombermana ((jakim?) 

- no i może coś w emulatorze jakiejś konsoli 

czekam na propozycje - bo wieczory coraz dłuższe i trzeba dołożyć do nich dodatkowych atrakcji oprócz tych które już mamy  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

wormux. dla mnie nie ma wspanialszej gierki :]

chyba ze cos znajdziecie na kamasutra.pl czy cos w ten deseń  :Wink: 

----------

## ro-x

O! temat jak na zawolanie  :Smile:  My od paru dni tniemy w Nibblesy z kobietka.

@kuku: Jakie pady kupiles? Co mozesz o nich powiedziec?

----------

## Odinist

Nom, napisz coś więcej o tych padach, czy się wygodnie gra itp.. Sam bym sobie takie cuś sprawił ale nie wiem co się z tanich na allegro opłaca kupić   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## n0rbi666

armagetronad, lub gltron :] Pamiętacie ten film ? :]

----------

## no4b

Zainstaluj xmame. Od romów gier z automatów aż się w sieci roi, a pady działają na xmame bez problemu.

 *Quote:*   

> Nom, napisz coś więcej o tych padach, czy się wygodnie gra itp.. Sam bym sobie takie cuś sprawił ale nie wiem co się z tanich na allegro opłaca kupić

 

Każdy pad na usb powinien działać. Sam mam jakiegoś taniego i nie było najmniejszych problemów z działaniem pod linuksem.

----------

## Gogiel

games-action/clanbomber

----------

## lazy_bum

Frozen bubble jak najbardziej. (-:

Z tetrisów najbardziej mi przypasował netris (ciągle mi brakuje jakiegoś klona starego Pegasusowego tetrisa z trybem cooperative...)

Mogę polecić jeszcze neverball, a dokładniej to co instaluje się jakby "przy okazji", czyli neverputt (na ich forum są nawet jakieś dodatkowe level-paki).

PS. Jak lubicie szachy to polecam Quess (Quake-szachy ;-)

PS2. IMO z "boberklonów" niestety nic nie dorównuje nawet w połowie do starego, dobrego Dynablaster.

----------

## kuku

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Nom, napisz coś więcej o tych padach, czy się wygodnie gra itp.. Sam bym sobie takie cuś sprawił ale nie wiem co się z tanich na allegro opłaca kupić  

 no dużo ci nie doradze bo kupiłem 2 różne, uzywane od jednego goscia w mojej okolicy - kierowałem się tym żeby było tanio  - jeden jest firmy art na usb a drugi mito na game port - z tanich używanych padów jest trochę tego - nawet firmowe można dostać poniżej 10zł ale bez analogowego sterowania - zależy do jakich gier ci trzeba tego

dzięki za sugestie gier - popróbujemy

----------

## 13Homer

U mnie ładnie chodzi epsxe (emulator Playstation, oczywiście I generacja). Co do gier to się nie wypowiadam, bo Terisy i podbne mnie nudzą. Ale z siostrą parę lat temu zagrywaliśmy się na Pegasusie w jakieś czołgi: zbierało się gwiazdy (nieśmiertelność) i inne bonusy (np. szybsze strzelanie), nadjeżdżały obce czołgi i trzeba było je rozwalać, żeby one z kolei nie rozwaliły czegośtam (już nie pamiętam czego :). Gra była prostacka, ale strasznie wciągająca, wymaga tylko trochę zręczności. Jakby ktoś znał nazwę tej gry, to niech mi przypomni :)

----------

## Yatmai

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> U mnie ładnie chodzi epsxe (emulator Playstation, oczywiście I generacja). Co do gier to się nie wypowiadam, bo Terisy i podbne mnie nudzą. Ale z siostrą parę lat temu zagrywaliśmy się na Pegasusie w jakieś czołgi: zbierało się gwiazdy (nieśmiertelność) i inne bonusy (np. szybsze strzelanie), nadjeżdżały obce czołgi i trzeba było je rozwalać, żeby one z kolei nie rozwaliły czegośtam (już nie pamiętam czego . Gra była prostacka, ale strasznie wciągająca, wymaga tylko trochę zręczności. Jakby ktoś znał nazwę tej gry, to niech mi przypomni 

 

To sie bodaj Tank nazywało i było naprawde boskie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> ... Gra była prostacka, ale strasznie wciągająca, wymaga tylko trochę zręczności...

 

Gdzie mogę się leczyć, jeśli przeczytałem na początku, że wymaga trochę zależności? Okulista czy psychoanalityk?

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> U mnie ładnie chodzi epsxe (emulator Playstation, oczywiście I generacja). 

 

a na PS2 ciagle nic nie wymyslili?

----------

## wodzik

troche ciezko na 32 bitowym procku emulowac 128 bitowa konsolke. polecam zajrzeć na:

http://www.idg.pl/news/91725/100.html

jak masz 3 Gb proca to mozesz sobie pograc na windzie. jak masz ok 4 Gb to powinno sie dac emulowac ten emulator w wine ;]

----------

## argasek

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Okulista czy psychoanalityk?

 

Za dużo filmów z Holywood. Psychoanalitycy to są w USA  :Wink: 

----------

## ro-x

u nas dostaniesz pawulon zebys sie nie rzucal  :Wink: 

jak jest z gra widelands? jest mozliwosc grania w podzielonym oknie jak w settlersach 2? 

czy wy tez macie niedociagniecia graficzne w tej grze? u mnie np. ludziki pracujace maja postac kwadracikow z numerkami...

----------

## 13Homer

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   ... Gra była prostacka, ale strasznie wciągająca, wymaga tylko trochę zręczności... 
> 
> Gdzie mogę się leczyć, jeśli przeczytałem na początku, że wymaga trochę zależności? Okulista czy psychoanalityk?

 

Bo ja wiem? Może psychiatra? Jakich zależności i na jakim początku?

----------

## Gabrys

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*    *13Homer wrote:*   ... Gra była prostacka, ale strasznie wciągająca, wymaga tylko trochę zręczności... 
> 
> Gdzie mogę się leczyć, jeśli przeczytałem na początku, że wymaga trochę zależności? Okulista czy psychoanalityk? 
> 
> Bo ja wiem? Może psychiatra? Jakich zależności i na jakim początku?

 Na początku, to jest zanim zrozumiałem, że nie jest napisane "zależności" tylko "zręczności".

----------

